# Federer fails to Slam his way to 14...



## Úlairi (Feb 1, 2009)

I know this thread is totally unrelated but I simply wish to express my overwhelming dismay at the result of the _Federer v. Nadal_ Australian Open Final played earlier tonight (yesterday). Whilst I must acknowledge the sheer athleticism of Nadal's performance (after playing the longest recorded tennis match of 5 hours 14 minutes in history against Fernando Verdasco in the semi-final two days earlier) I was rooting loudly for Federer and unfortunately he couldn't respond in the end with the necessary goods to add that fourteenth notch in his belt and went down:

7 3 7 3 6 - Nadal
5 6 6 6 2 - Federer

Perhaps _The Federer Wimbledon Reclamation_ may be the way he achieves this awesome milestone later in the year. I'm really starting to have my doubts however... 

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Úlairi (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow! I can't *believe *that there is no one out there that shares the same sentiments about Roger Federer, arguably the greatest person ever to set foot on a tennis court! 

Unbelievable...

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Illuin (Feb 3, 2009)

As far as talent, I agree with you; Federer is one of the greats no doubt. But tennis just doesn't do it for me anymore. You guys in Australia still get into tennis down there and beat each other over the head with plastic tables and chairs. We haven't had that kind of fun in the States since John McEnroe and Ilia Nastasi - the good old days .


----------



## Úlairi (Feb 3, 2009)

Illuin said:


> As far as talent, I agree with you; Federer is one of the greats no doubt. But tennis just doesn't do it for me anymore. You guys in Australia still get into tennis down there and beat each other over the head with plastic tables and chairs. We haven't had that kind of fun in the States since John McEnroe and Ilia Nastasi - the good old days .


 
Haha. You saw that on the news too? That happened two days after I left Melbourne. I probably would have joined in the fun myself and eventually would have stated to the police that I thought it was an old tradition or custom of some sort. What a shame tennis doesn't do it for considering the game is just getting faster and faster with the development of racquet technology. Ah well, you're loss... 

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------

